# Наше творчество > Инструментал >  Наталья Терехова - гитаристка

## Guitaristka

Предлагаю свои инструментальные вещицы



Гитарная авторская инструментальная композиция гитаристки Натальи Тереховой "Cristall Blues", 2010 год - Видео-слайд-шоу.

--------------------

----------


## Guitaristka

гитара Jackson, запись Cubase 5, музыка, аранжировка, воплощение музыки, а также идея и создание ролика - Наталья Терехова, бас-гитара Виктор Шаповалов
Для своего единственного, любимого Виталия Михаэлиса инструментальная элегия "Memory of Love".
Апрель, 2011 год. .. я просто люблю тебя...

----------


## VAD

осеня харасо! гитарка поет...
вот тока барабасы уж слишком прямолинейны...

----------


## Микеланджело

Хотелось бы быстрых частей (не больших пассажей) а так молодец

----------


## Aniva

Здорово! Очень побуждает к активности.

----------

